# my tree removal estimate



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a guy out, claims he is a fully insured tree remover. For $1300 he will take down 5 large pine trees, grind the stumps up, feed all the branches into a chipper. The shavings will be disposed of on my property. I will also keep the tree itself at my request (for lower price). He is also going to major-trim a 6th oak(?) tree for safety. 

I feel that's a pretty good price, just wanted to hear other's opinions. Am I wise to keep the wood/shavings? I thought I could use the wood for the fireplace but I don't know if pine is such a good idea.

What about the shavings, I wonder if a stable or something takes this sort of thing?


----------



## Chloe (Mar 21, 2007)

> claims he is a fully insured tree remover


One way to know right off the bat if he is legit is to see his vehicle. Is it lettered with the company name. etc? Is he in the phone book? Did he give you a business card?

I think that price looks fair. Remember, it has been a lousy winter for most contractors so alot of guys are scrambling for business. I can't offer an opinion on the chips, but I have been told that it may not always be a good idea to keep your wood if there is any chance of bugs or problems with the tree. Unless you are totally sold on keeping the wood for yourself, have him haul it away!!! Doing it later will cost you more in the long run and the mess won't be worth it.

Good luck.


----------



## Piney (Oct 13, 2006)

Greetings--

Be certian that he has full insurance coverage-- for any damages he may cause to your or neighbors' property AND damages he may cause to himself. As with any contractor, get his insurance firm's contact and obtain verification of his liability and workmans comp in writing !

$1300 to fell that many trees is a fairly low price :whistling2: .

As far as keeping the wood to burn-- nope-- Dont burn pine in a fireplace/stove. If it were me, I 'd go ahead and have him haul off the wood and debris. It may cost you more $$ and trouble to get rid of it later.

If they're large enough trees and are in good shape, you may be able to find a timber/lumber firm that will come haul them off for free.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

He admitted he had insurance, I'll check when I give him the job.

I haggled a 6th tree, a big 'ol gangly silver maple..(the tree in the background on the last picture above)...quite the beast of a tree, all 6 trees for $1400... 

The maple I can use in the fireplace, the rest will be a few years of bond-fires, and the chippings will make good compost/bedding someday.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

The chippings really add up! I had some trees cut down a few years ago and had them leave everything. I ended up paying someone for disposal when I got tired of looking at the mess.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The price sounds more than reasonable, especially seeing that the trees are in close proximity to a structure.

They are not worth anything for firewood, pine has too much sap, and does nothing but mess up the chimney.

They don't appear nearly large enough to make it worth anyone's while to harvest for the timber.

Unless it is an established, reputable company, the best way to verify his insurance is to ask for a certificate of insurance to be sent directly to you from his agent. That is the only verification I believe for new sub-contractors, as I have seen way too many doctored certificates provided by those who "admit to having insurance".


----------



## pipspeak (Mar 23, 2007)

I think the idea that pine wood is no good as firewood because of the sap is a fallacy. 

All wood contains sap... it's what dries out as you season it. Pine contains more sap that hardwoods but if it is seasoned properly the dry wood has no greater sap content than a well-seasoned hardwood. 

However, once all that sap is gone pine is considerably less dense than dry hardwood so will burn more quickly and with less heat (which does make it good kindling wood). In that sense it is not an ideal firewood but it will do no harm to a flue. I have about a cord of well-seasoned wood from a Monterey pine and it is dry as a bone.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> He admitted he had insurance, I'll check when I give him the job.
> 
> I haggled a 6th tree, a big 'ol gangly silver maple..(the tree in the background on the last picture above)...quite the beast of a tree, all 6 trees for $1400...
> 
> The maple I can use in the fireplace, the rest will be a few years of bond-fires, and the chippings will make good compost/bedding someday.


I don't know which part of the US you are living in, but that's a dirt cheap price if he's indeed licensed and bonded. If he's not, it'll cost a legit guy around $3K to remove all that and grind stumps.

You must get rid of the pine trees since they have very weak root systems.


----------

